# Yo Slingshots "Y2"



## Jaximus (Jun 1, 2013)

I had the great pleasure of meeting Chris (Devoman on the forum) from Yo Slingshots at MWST a couple weekends ago. Being the awesome guy that he is, Chris was giving away slingshots like it was going out of style. Lucky guy that I am, I ended up with two from Chris, one being this guy with the unique angled forks...









Now, I knew there had to be something to these angled forks, because that son of a gun Chris stomped me in the speed shoot with a very similar slingshot. I was anxious to try these forks for myself and after spending the last few days with them I've gotta say they're pretty nice.

I kind of expected a really unique sight picture, but it turns out the angled forks pretty much line up like an OTT shooter for me.









Within just a couple shots I was basically hitting right where I wanted to without any changes to my shooting style.

I spent most of Saturday morning shooting the Y2. I shot until I just couldn't shoot anymore and decided to pack it up. On the way into the house I checked the mail and found a little present waiting for me.









Chris had asked for my address earlier in the week so he could send me one of his palm swells, again for free. He was using one in the speed shoot, so of course I had to have one. Even though I'd been shooting for hours I couldn't wait to slap that bad boy on there and fling some more steel.









Attaching the swell is just a matter of inserting the threaded plug into the pinkie hole and screwing the swell into it. The swell itself is made of horse rubber, so it's weather proof and pretty much indestructible. It gives you just enough of a ledge to get your pinkie on there and get some very good leverage on the slingshot. Shooting the Y2 without the swell is very comfortable, shooting with the swell is amazing! It's incredible that such a simple little thing can totally change the feel of the slingshot. Freaking genius, Chris.

So, several days and hundreds (maybe thousands) of rounds later, my opinion of the Y2 has been fully formed. It's an excellent slingshot. The size and ergonomics are perfect. Without the swell it weighs nothing and is very slim. You can drop it in your pocket and just forget about it, but it's also very comfortable to shoot for prolonged periods of time. The detachable palm swell is simple and effective and I think it makes a great addition to the slingshot. Also, it just shoots really well.









20 meter can carnage. Sorry Canada.

I'm not sure if it's the angled forks or what, but I get basically no hand slap. All of my OTT frames give me at least a little, so this was kind of a surprise. A good one.

OK, let's go ahead and wrap this up. Chris is a heck of a nice guy and he makes a dang fine slingshot. If there's any part of you that is even considering a Yo Slingshot, pull the trigger, man! You will not regret it. If there's no part of you considering a Yo Slingshot, well, you're either an alien from another planet/dimension, or an incredibly sophisticated android sent from the future to assassinate Mel Gibson's career. Either way, you should probably turn yourself in to the proper authorities.


----------



## oldmiser (Jan 22, 2014)

Awesome review..yeah I think I could be liking one of those small shooters..Would fit in my Bibs pocket just fine..

This poor ole man will have too take a look see it that shooter..it may take a couple months to save up for one..

JAX glad you enjoy shooting your new shooter..May your ammo fly straight~AKAOldmiser


----------



## quarterinmynose (Jan 21, 2012)

Great review.

I have always thought the YO slingshots looked to be awesome.

Happy Shooting Man. This slingshot couldn't have gone to a better guy.


----------



## Devoman (Oct 15, 2010)

Wow! Crack me up what a review.... total style points for that one  I am glad you like em. Enjoy the shooters.

Yo,

Chris


----------



## Lug (Nov 12, 2013)

+1 on the Y2 with removable palm swell. AN EXCEPTIONAL SHOOTER. Has some magic in it. Took about an hour to make my top four. Highest recommendation.


----------



## Tag (Jun 11, 2014)

Nice slingshot


----------



## Aries666 (Feb 22, 2014)

That's one sick shooter! Plus a removable palm swell...awesome!


----------



## namazu (Jul 18, 2014)

I like its size and its perfect for edc carrie nice little slinger


----------



## Byudzai (Aug 31, 2013)

I finally got my hands on one of these -- the classy aluminum/G10 version with green spacer -- and I have to agree with Blake. The frame alone is a solid shooter, but WOW that Flip Grip transforms it into a breakthrough of palm-gripping magic.

Far as I'm concerned, this launches Chris into the realm of John Moses Browning. Famous for the Browning Hi-Power double stack 9mm grip that fills the hand with breathtaking perfection, Browning just had a knack for making stuff that WORKED and worked really well. I've been shooting all my slingshots in a row today, one after another, and there is just a darn glow to this Y2 when it sinks into my palm. Bravo man!

Notice how straight my wrist is compared to the cocked wrist you have to use with standard Y-shaped designs. The Flip Grip both lets you relax your 3rd-5th fingers AND gives your fingers sturdy purchase on it from multiple angles:










Here's how it looks from the other side:










and here's the back of it. a beaut!


----------

